# [After Effects] PopUp Book - Buchrücken Expression-Kram funktioniert nicht



## Gast170816 (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

von AEtus mache ich gerade das "pop up book tutorial"...ich denke, das ist evtl. sogar recht bekannt.

Nun glaube ich alles richtig gemacht zu haben, aber der Buchrücken will einfach nicht so mitgehen, wie er soll.
Die restlichen Seiten funktionieren so, wie sie sollen, aber der Buchrücken muss eben beim Aufgehen auch mit dranbleiben.
Kennt jemand das Tutorial und was man an DIESER Stelle machen muss?

Hier ein Screencast, wie das aussieht:


----------

